# Food Booth/Food Stand



## 123xyz

How do you say "food both" or "food stand" in Hungarian?
I'm referring to the small stands on the street where people can stop by, usually for fast food. 
Here is picture of an example.

Thank you in advance


----------



## bibax

*sátor* or *bódé
*
ital- és ételsátor
borkóstoló sátor
újságbódé
etc.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you.


----------



## gorilla

Stand (pronounced as it is written, in Hungarian, i.e. [sh..]) can also be used.


----------

